# Dove vibrating his neck all the time



## Mash (Sep 2, 2019)

I got a pair of white doves a month ago. At first both of them were pretty normal. But from yesterday one of them started vibrating its neck all the time. Is this normal. I searched it and only found information about some neck virus. But my pigeons dont twist its neck in any weird angle so he doesnt seem to be infected by that virus. Anyways I recorded a video of him doing that. Please check it and confirm why he is doing that
PS:Sometimes the neck vibration gets a bit more intense than in this video.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's different. Does he mostly do that when he is trying to get her attention as in the video?


----------



## Mash (Sep 2, 2019)

Jay3 said:


> That's different. Does he mostly do that when he is trying to get her attention as in the video?


Not sure. But I see him doing it all the time now


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

He seems normal otherwise.. with the cooing pigeon sounds.. perhaps he is stressed being in such a small cage.. where do you normally keep them?


----------



## Mash (Sep 2, 2019)

Ladygrey said:


> He seems normal otherwise.. with the cooing pigeon sounds.. perhaps he is stressed being in such a small cage.. where do you normally keep them?


I keep them in my apartment's veranda which I enclosed with a big net. But I didnt get them a nice coop yet so I put them in the cage before sunset everyday


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Mash said:


> I keep them in my apartment's veranda which I enclosed with a big net. But I didnt get them a nice coop yet so I put them in the cage before sunset everyday


Cage is too small for roosting at night.


----------



## Piggys2 (Sep 26, 2017)

*They are mookies*

Your doves are actually mookies, I have an aviary full and they all vibrate their necks, that's what they do, they look like they are shivering, but that's what mookies do.


----------



## Piggys2 (Sep 26, 2017)

*Mookies*

Your white "doves " are actually called mookies , they vibrate their next most of themail time, I've got a shed full, lovely birds.


----------

